# Cercis canadensis



## texasnative (Apr 19, 2005)

Do I need to stratify red bud seeds before planting? If so, how many days


----------



## Elmore (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey man...I suggest that you use some acid...whoa...did you see that?
http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/silvics_manual/volume_2/cercis/canadensis.htm


----------



## texasnative (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks.


----------



## tomreeve (Apr 22, 2005)

I've always wondered why "canadensis" when it is not naturally found in Canada
those crazy canucks


----------

